# Who Would You Chat To For An Hour?



## capetocuba (23/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (23/7/14)

I have a few people in mind, don't have a clear winner, so would be interesting to hear all yours!


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

Would love to talk to my most precious friend, miss him allot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/14)

My late Dad!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (23/7/14)

Myself.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Myself.......


Which one of you, Sybil?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> Which one of you, Sybil?


Maybe Timmy. Love him. Funny little guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Myself.......


I opened this thread expecting to read, deep, meaningful comments and then I came across this  lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (23/7/14)

I have a wife and a 3 year old daughter. I use every moment I have free to talk to one of us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

TylerD said:


> I have a wife and a 3 year old daughter. I use every moment I have free to talk to one of us.


 
Hahaha


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

My dad, but we'll need more than an hour, man we can talk a lot of poo, he is almost as funny as I am....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

It would be nice to just sit there though, just sit there and stare at the ocean... don't get to see it very often

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

William Shatner...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/14)

My late brother...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

My late dad. He passed 2 years ago
We often chatted for hours so I have no regrets

But an hour with him now would be priceless

I'd just need about a week off work to prepare for that hour.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KimH (24/7/14)

My late mother - I would gladly give a kidney and a spleen to have that hour with her

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (24/7/14)

Firstly i would love to have an hour with my granny that passed over 10 years ago, still miss her every day...

Secondly, I would love to spend an hour with James or Kirk from Metallica with some guitar tips mixed in with the conversation. Would love to hear all the crazy ass stories of their lives as Metallica

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (25/7/14)

so if i chose myself and give my younger self lotto numbers and some pointers and life lessons will i completely rip apart the space time continium or am i safe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

ET said:


> so if i chose myself and give my younger self lotto numbers and some pointers and life lessons will i completely rip apart the space time continium or am i safe?


You will "Go Home".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

